# Littera Designs - Year End Clearance Sale! Final Days!



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

*YEAR END PRE-MADE CLEARANCE SALE!*​
Just a reminder my year end pre-made cover clearance sale ends Thursday, Dec. 31st!

Plus take an additional 25% off all designs in the store! Just use coupon code *25OFF*!

All clearance designs are now permanently marked down to just $20! If you've had your eye on a design, now is the time to grab it as I will be permanently retiring all clearance designs at the end of the year!

Litter Designs Pre-made Cover Clearance Sale

Also I have added some new designs this past weekend! New designs are priced at an affordable $40.

PRE-MADE COVERS $35-$40
Littera Designs Premade Covers

Made with quality, high resolution, fully licensed, royalty free stock images
Commercially licensed fonts
Customizable title, subtitle, and author name
Once purchased, a pre-made cover will be marked "sold" and not made for sale again
Spine and back cover for print can be added at an additional charge

Want to know when I've got new pre-mades available? Join my mailing list!

Available designs (plus more on my website: Littera Designs Premade Covers)















































































































































































































































































































CUSTOM COVERS

I'm currently not accepting new clients for custom design.

Some custom designs from my portfolio:

















































































































































































































































I am currently closed to new clients for custom commissions.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Updated with more premade designs. $25 each. Also offering custom designs for $50 (plus stock art).

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Marina Maddix (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Jena H (Oct 2, 2011)

Agreed, very nice!!


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Lovely work Rue.  I especially like Love Letters from Paris.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Scarlett_R said:


> Lovely work Rue.  I especially like Love Letters from Paris.


Me too! I instantly loved that one!


----------



## TwoSuns (Mar 20, 2012)

Beautiful work. I'm off to check out your website. I need a cover for my next book very soon.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!

Of these, Love Letters From Paris is probably my favourite too. 

TwoSuns, if I can help you out in any way, please let me know.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Awesome! I'll be bookmarking you.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks so much, Bethany! 

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Added some new premade designs:
























Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Updated my portfolio with a few more custom covers:
























Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Jason Varrone (Feb 5, 2012)

Rachel, I absolutely love your covers. Can you describe your service called "templates for short story writers for $20"? What exactly is that?

Do you ever do fantasy (sword/sorcery-type) covers? I posted a thread looking for this, but figured I'd ask. Thanks!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

OOh! I want the one with the boots! Dibs!!! 

(will send email ASAP)


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Jason! 

I'm probably under-charging for the short story templates, but basically they're a template that has the typography for the title and author's name laid out so they can be used again and again over top of different stock art images/backgrounds. The idea is to brand the author's stories through the typography so they're easily recognizable to readers, even if the stock art images are quite different from each other. The author, of course, would need to find and provide their own stock art images. I should probably do up a couple samples.

I've made one "high" fantasy cover so far (Deeds of a Master Archer), but given the right stock art, I can certainly make more.  I don't currently provide custom illustration or digital painting (although, after seeing some of the awesome art by some of the artists on this board, I am dying to give it a try!), so if the author wanted that, they'd have to provide it themselves. But I can do quite a bit with stock art images. 

Hope that helps!

Rachel


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

T.K. Richardson said:


> OOh! I want the one with the boots! Dibs!!!
> 
> (will send email ASAP)


Consider it yours. 

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Caitie!

I've got a bunch more premades in the works and will be posting them soon (hopefully next week!).

Thanks!

Rachel


----------



## LeighGrayson (Sep 12, 2012)

I can personally attest that Rachel is fab to work with!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Aw, thanks, Leigh! 

Rue (who also goes by Rachel)


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Oooh, I love LOVE LETTERS FROM PARIS. I so totally wish I had something to use it on!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Amanda Brice said:


> Oooh, I love LOVE LETTERS FROM PARIS. I so totally wish I had something to use it on!


Thanks, Amanda. That's one of my favourites, too. 

Just added another custom cover to my portfolio:










I'll be posting more premades soon! 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I've got two new premade covers available! I'll be adding more soon!

















Rue


----------



## Rachel Schurig (Apr 9, 2011)

Rachel, these are _great_ covers. Very nice and crazy cheap for the quality!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Rachel. 

I'm still learning, so I'm not charging pro rates yet. Maybe in another 3-6 months.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

My older designs are now on sale for $15 or two for $25!

Added more premade designs yesterday and today and have already sold a couple! If you've got your eye on a design, you might want to snap it up before it's gone!

Plus I'll be adding even more designs over the weekend. 

Rue


----------



## WriteitToday (Oct 24, 2012)

ruecole said:


> Updated with more premade designs. $25 each. Also offering custom designs for $50 (plus stock art).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rue


Hello 

I've just sent a message from your website 

Cheers,

Dave.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Dave!

Got your message and replied. 

Rachel


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Just added some new pre-made designs and am busy making even more! 

Rue


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

Any chance you'll have some horror pre-mades any time soon? They are so hard to find! I'm writing a series of novellas about the plague/virus (plus have other horror stories planned on other topics) and cannot find any scary pre-made covers anywhere!


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

beautiful stuff, rue!  i'm considering the guitar for cool shade.  hmm.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi dotx, if I see any really scary stock art, I'll put together some horror covers. 

Wait! That's a guitar, Anne? I thought that was a violin!  

Rue


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

ruecole said:


> Hi dotx, if I see any really scary stock art, I'll put together some horror covers.
> 
> Wait! That's a guitar, Anne? I thought that was a violin!
> 
> Rue


i'm pretty sure it's an acoustic guitar.  i've admired that cover several times. not quite right for cool shade, but for 30 bucks i'm tempted to give it a whirl.


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

ruecole said:


> Hi dotx, if I see any really scary stock art, I'll put together some horror covers.
> Rue


Great!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Just updated with some new pre-made covers. 

Horror covers are coming soon!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

omg, rue!!!!  those are gorgeous!!!  awesome!!!


----------



## The 13th Doctor (May 31, 2012)

These are stunning. Just a shame I'm not in need of a cover yet. Definitely bookmarking your site, though.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks!!!

Just added a couple science fiction covers. Slowly working my way through the backlog of stock art I've collected over the last few months!

Rue


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

ruecole said:


> Horror covers are coming soon!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Rue


YAY!


----------



## Kalen ODonnell (Nov 24, 2011)

Gorgeous covers rue, you have such a beautiful design sense.  I particularly love Aquaeous and A Murder of Crows.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Kalen! 

Just updated with some new Pre-Made covers.

Rue


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

Terrific!

And I love the fact you're doing a short story template package! Brill!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I've been meaning to post that you did the cover for _The Shadow Ryana _and my new cover for _Blood Duty_ and did an absolutely marvellous job of them.

Thanks for your great work!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Dalya. I haven't sold any story story template packages yet, but they are available.

JR, you're most welcome. I really loved making those covers. 

Rue


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bookmarked!  Great covers!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

ruecole said:


> Thanks, Dalya. I haven't sold any story story template packages yet, but they are available.
> 
> JR, you're most welcome. I really loved making those covers.
> 
> Rue


You were a pleasure to work with..


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

You too, JR!

Thanks, Kate!

I've added yet more pre-made covers. Designs are $15 (or two for $25), $30 (or two for $50), or $40 (or two for $60). See my website for more details: http://litterabookdesigns.blogspot.ca/p/pre-made-covers.html

Rue

P.S. I meant to say "short story" in my last post. 

P.P.S. And I meant to spell "designs" right in this one. Time for bed, I think.


----------



## JGray (Mar 7, 2012)

These are gorgeous, Rue!!


----------



## ThisIsVickii (Jul 19, 2012)

ruecole said:


> Thanks, Rachel.
> 
> I'm still learning, so I'm not charging pro rates yet. Maybe in another 3-6 months.


Rue, start charging Pro Rates. These are incredible.

> Don't undercharge your talent, doing this must take a lot of your time, love and effort.

Bookmarked and I'll shout you out to my tweeters.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Wilette! 

And thanks for the tweets, Vicki!  

(I'll share a secret with you: my prices will be going up January 1st.)

Rue


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

These are so lovely! (And I just might have to grab that dancer one.   )


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

There are some gorgeous covers there, wish I could write fast enough to get stories to go with them all, LOL!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Amanda and Annette!

I've updated with more new pre-made covers tonight! 

Rue


----------



## Bree Roberts (Dec 1, 2012)

Very nice covers, I bookmarked your site.  Like someone else posted, I need to write faster to use the ones that catch my eye!  Some of these tempt me to write a story around the cover, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 8, 2012)

I love the Song of the Sea color combinations; beautiful work!


----------



## Joseph Edward Ryan (Dec 13, 2012)

These are the best priced covers I have ever seen, for the quality of the stock photos, and design. I think they are wonderful. I make my own covers for my short stories, but if I had another novel, I would buy one of your covers.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I want to read this right now! I hope someone writes it.


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

I need to write a story to go with 'Hot Date'. It's gorgeous!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Great covers! I'm bookmarking you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

Excellent covers - by any chance if I hired you for a custom, do you think you could have it ready by January 5th? I already know the main stock I want to use (your choice of 1 out of 2 photos, which I will pay for myself), and it will be the first in a series so you might have plenty more work in the future.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

I love the cover Rue just designed for Cool Shade:


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!

Dalya, I thought you'd like that cover.  I was actually considering reserving it (and Tea Shoppe on the Corner) for myself. If only I had stories to go with them! 

Glutton, I'll send you a PM. 

Anne, you know I love that cover, too. So happy with the way it turned out. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

My Pre-made cover sale ends December 31st! Also added some new covers tonight. Get them while they're hot! 

Rue


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Rue,

My husband is looking for a custom cover for his first novel and your work is amazing.  I'm going to give him your information.  Great job!


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Ooh, ooh, ooh! I LOVE the tea cups! I just sent you an email.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!

Cate and T.K., got your messages. 

Just a heads' up: starting January 15th my prices will be going up! All new pre-made covers will be $40. Custom ebook covers will start at $65. Custom print covers at $95. Book now to take advantage of 2012 pricing!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I've added several more pre-made designs to my website and will be adding more over the weekend!

Check out my website for more details!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

ruecole said:


> I've added several new pre-made covers to my website and will be adding more over the weekend.
> 
> NOTE: Starting January 15th my prices will be going up! All new pre-made covers will be $40. Custom ebook covers will start at $65. Custom print covers at $95. Book now to take advantage of 2012 pricing!
> 
> ...


Shucks, the best ones are taken already!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

Love the redo of _On the Town_. Sent you an email.


----------



## CathleenShaffer (Feb 15, 2012)

Rue did a great job recently on my cover for a short called Bibliomaniac. I already had a picture and she made it look better than I thought possible. I should have published it by now but health issues got in the way. I should hopefully have it up in a few weeks, I was really happy with her work. I can't pay a lot for a cover when it is a .99 or $1.99 short. so I appreciate her rates.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I've been trying to find the right cover for Secret Language of Crows and really: the Misery title spoke to me. Is it taken?


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, everyone for the kind words!

Alondo, I will be adding more pre-mades, so check back often. 

Meg, got your PM and replied. Thanks!

Thea, sorry, Misery is sold. Mystique is still available. Also, I will be adding more pre-made covers with art by the same artist in the future.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm excited to share a new custom cover. This one required a fair bit of photo manipulation, as the original girl was quite fair and blonde!










You can see the before and after  on my website.

Alas, I have no new pre-mades this week. But I promise I will be posting more soon!

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

Your work is just getting better and better by huge strides Rue! Fantastic!


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

That's a beautiful cover, Rue!


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

They look great! I just liked your FB page.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Meg and S.L.!

Scarlett, coming from you, that is high praise! Thank you! 

Rue


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

ruecole said:


> Thanks, Meg and S.L.!
> 
> Scarlett, coming from you, that is high praise! Thank you!
> 
> Rue


Just sent you a PM.

Cheers.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Well, it wasn't quite the make-a-thon I'd planned, but I've added some new pre-made designs to my site! Hope to add more as the week progresses! 

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Aw, thanks, James. I've got you and Scarlett and the other amazing designers on this board to inspire me. 

Rue


----------



## Bruce Blake (Feb 15, 2011)

Great looking covers, Rue. I really like your style. I've bookmarked you, so expect to hear from me in the future.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Bruce. I look forward to hearing from you! 

Rue


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Rachel,

I have to tell you one of your covers truly inspired me. I am not saying which one, as I don't want anyone here beating me to the punch!

I had an idea for a great story last month, but there was a missing element. Then I saw your cover and I thought, "That's it! That's how I'm going to handle it!" I find covers such a source of inspiration, and getting the cover done ahead of time really fires me up to tell the story. It's like having a window into the world you're trying to create!

Sent you a request for it. Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Alondo said:


> Rachel,
> 
> I have to tell you one of your covers truly inspired me. I am not saying which one, as I don't want anyone here beating me to the punch!
> 
> ...


Hi Alondo,

Got your request! Email sent!

Isn't it cool when you find that final thread of inspiration? (I've had it happen a couple times myself!) Glad I was able to help. 

Rue


----------



## H.M. Ward (May 16, 2012)

Have I told you how incredibly awesome these covers are? And the price is WOW, fricken great! If you had something that worked for my next cover, I'd grab it in a second. It takes a good day for me to make something. I'd totally rather buy one of yours.  Lemme know when you have up more kissy book covers.


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

ruecole said:


> Hi Alondo,
> 
> Got your request! Email sent!
> 
> ...


Rachel, you should display the finished article on this thread when it's done. I love being the subject of "cover envy"!!!


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

I really like quite a few! Liked you on Facebook for later use


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

You guys are all too kind! 

Mark, here it is:










Also, I'm having a pre-made cover sale! Today, February 14th, through next Thursday, February 21st! All my covers are on sale for $25 each!

Rue


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

ruecole said:


> You guys are all too kind!
> 
> Mark, here it is:
> 
> ...


What a super cover! And it's mine, all mine!!!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Hehe! Yeah, I think it turned out pretty good, too. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a heads' up, I've extended my pre-made sale until February 28th!

Also, I'll be adding more pre-made covers this weekend. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Also, I'll be adding more pre-made covers this weekend.


*Sits*

*Stares*

*Waits*


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Guess I better get my butt in gear and back to work! 

Rue


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

ruecole said:


> Just a heads' up, I've extended my pre-made sale until February 28th!
> 
> Also, I'll be adding more pre-made covers this weekend.
> 
> ...


Guess I know what I'll be doing Monday!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Rue


----------



## courtyoung (Dec 4, 2012)

Totally going to check this out whenever I get home! I have an anthology project coming up soon with a few other authors and a few of these caught my eye! GREAT WORK!!! You rock!


----------



## YoclaDesigns (Feb 15, 2013)

Your covers are all very pretty  You're really talented!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Clari and Courtney!  

I've just updated my website with some new pre-made designs! Plus my sale continues through this Thursday, February 28th! All pre-mades are $25 or less!

Rue


----------



## lewaters (Jun 25, 2011)

Your covers are so fantastic, I just want to hoard them! Seriously, I have to get more writing done so I can rationalize purchasing one!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Lauren. You know, you can always pre-purchase. 

My $25 pre-made sale ends tonight at midnight (Pacific Time)! Still lots of covers to choose from!  

Rue


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

lewaters said:


> Your covers are so fantastic, I just want to hoard them! Seriously, I have to get more writing done so I can rationalize purchasing one!


I find Rue's covers inspire me to create stories around them. Her covers are the only ones that do that for me. Seriously.


----------



## Adriana Hunter (Jan 28, 2013)

I just discovered your website (thanks to this forum) and really love your style!  I bookmarked your website and will be checking back in soon. Great work!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks so much, Alondo and Adriana. 

Just added a few more pre-made covers tonight.

Rue


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

ClariiY said:


> Your covers are all very pretty  You're really talented!


I want cracks! it's just perfect..but \i don't have a title yet! is it possible to purchase the psd and add my title, etc. later. or can I just book it? gawd. I LOVE it!


----------



## Keri Knutson (Apr 10, 2011)

Ha! Somebody finally bought the "Hawaiian Honeymoon" cover. I seriously love that cover. 

I ever get stuck, I'm coming to you for a design. 

Nice work, as always.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thea, you should probably email Clarii directly. I don't know if she'll be checking this thread again. 

Thanks, Keri!  I was happy that cover found a home. And in print too!  

Rue


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking at Jason's question on page 1, I guess now after JRTomlin and me you have some experience making fantasy covers...


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Haha! Yeah, I guess I do. 

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I just wanted to share a series of custom fantasy covers I recently completed:































I'm currently booking custom designs for the end of April.

I'll also be adding a bunch of new pre-made designs this weekend. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh, Rue, those are gorgeous!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Starfire! 

Rue


----------



## Alondo (Aug 30, 2011)

Speaking both as a fan of Rue's work and a customer, I'm looking forward to seeing her latest additions!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Alondo!

I just uploaded 14 new pre-made covers to my website! 

Littera Designs Pre-Made Covers

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## LynPerry (Apr 8, 2013)

Very cool. I hope to be in touch down the road!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Lyn. 

Want to be the first to know when I've got new pre-made covers available? Join my mailing list! 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

No new pre-mades this week, but I wanted to share a few custom designs I recently completed:

























I'm really pleased with how these three turned out. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## mjstorm (Feb 23, 2013)

Gorgeous covers!

- MJS


----------



## Starfire (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm especially taken with "_As the Crow Flies_"; GORGEOUS work, Rue!


----------



## Steve W. (Feb 23, 2011)

Gha! Those are very nice, but I have to say, the _As the Crow Flies_ is just ...  awesome X 100. ETA: found your blog.. and a bigger image


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks so much, you guys! 

Rue


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, those are really excellent! I'm subscribing to your list; will be contacting you shortly


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

oh, wow. nice!!!


----------



## Honeybun (Nov 25, 2012)

ruecole said:


> No new pre-mades this week, but I wanted to share a few custom designs I recently completed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm impressed!


----------



## thebookcoverdesigner (Nov 16, 2012)

ruecole said:


> No new pre-mades this week, but I wanted to share a few custom designs I recently completed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job, Rue.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks so much, everyone. 

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Added some new pre-made designs. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a note that I'm closing to new custom commissions until July 15th. If you've already been in contact with me, but haven't yet scheduled a project, I will do my best to fit you in before then.

I will continue to accept orders for pre-made covers during this time.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm eventually going to want to hire you for a sequel to Island of Glass (premade cover you did for me a couple months back), but since the first book isn't even published yet, I think the break until July 15th won't hurt me.


----------



## Nicki Leigh (Aug 25, 2011)

Rue,

hoping you have a lovely break and that the need for vacation is for pleasure and not something else.

I'll await your return. I have a cover I need made, but haven't yet decided on a designer.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. 

Cate, I got your PM.

Ruth, I'm looking forward to it. Any time after July 15th works for me. 

Erin, yes, I'm taking some time off in July. But since I'm pretty much booked up until then, I thought it best to close up shop now.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

ruecole said:


> Ruth, I'm looking forward to it. Any time after July 15th works for me.


It will probably be even later -- I haven't even sent the first book to my beta readers yet.  Today!

BTW, everyone who sees it LOVES the cover for Island of Glass. Thank you so much!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

For the month of August, all of my pre-made covers are on sale for 35% off!

I am now open for custom commissions. I'm currently booking projects for early September.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Some recently completed custom designs:














































I am now open for custom commissions. I'm currently booking projects for early October.

Custom designs start at $100 for ebook. $150 for print.


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey, looks like you do some pretty awesome covers!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, dear, your prices have really gone up -- which I understand completely, given how lovely your covers are. Are there different rates for series? I was too busy this summer to book as I should have.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Rachel has done several of my covers (_The Shadow Ryana_ and _The Shadow Gypsy_) as well as some of the covers for my fantasy co-author's science fiction Riss series.



I've found her dependable and great to work with. I do recommend her work.


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

I will second what JR Tomlin said.  Rachel is fantastic to work with.  I was just a newborn in diapers back in 
February and she went above and beyond to make my first attempt at self publishing a success.  Cannot wait
to work with her again in the next couple of months.


----------



## Pauline Creeden (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow - thanks for the heads up ...shopping


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind words. 

Ben and JR, you two are a pleasure to work with and I always look forward to your projects.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

A few new custom designs:
























I'm currently booking new projects for early November.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Rachel did the cover for First Activation, she's awesome.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Darren! You're awesome to work with too.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

yes, she is awesome but she is supposed to not get other customers so she'll be free to do MY covers.    

ETA: I emailed you a few minutes ago, Rachel. Yes, I am an idiot.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Don't worry, JR, I'll always have time for your covers. 

(Sorry not to reply to this thread earlier--KBoards wasn't letting me post for some reason!)

Some new pre-mades:
























And a new custom design:










Thanks!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

ruecole said:


> And a new custom design:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great one.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Darren.

I think it turned out not too bad.  

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

For the month of November, I'm having a sale on my custom and pre-made designs!  

Watch for new pre-made designs coming next week!

Thanks!


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

'As The Crow Flies' is awesome! You must be proud of that one.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Darren!

My sale starts today! I've added over a dozen new premade designs. Check out my site for details! Www.litteradesigns.com


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Speaking of which, I expect to do a cover reveal soon!  

I'm VERY excited.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Yup! I'll email you.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

ruecole said:


> Yup! I'll email you.


I know! I'm just really excited about it!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm excited you're excited.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

New pre-made designs (plus more on my website: www.litteradesign.com):




































































Some recently completed custom designs:






































I'm currently booking projects for the beginning of January.

Custom designs start at $100 for ebook. $150 for print.
10% discount for series and sequels.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

New pre-made designs (plus more on my website: www.litteradesign.com):




































































I'm currently booking projects for the second week of January.

Custom designs start at $100 for ebook. $150 for print.
10% discount for series and sequels.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

In my opinion, you always do a great job and at a very reasonable cost.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks,  JR! You are always a pleasure to work with.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

A couple new custom designs:

















I'm currently booking new projects for early February.

Designs start at $95.

Thanks!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

ruecole said:


> A couple new custom designs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*poke poke* I emailed you.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I know. I've been trying to reply to it all day (and keep getting distracted...   ).


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

ruecole said:


> I know. I've been trying to reply to it all day (and keep getting distracted...  ).


That _never_ happens to me.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm very pleased and honoured to announce that my book cover design for Zebras in London has won the e-Book Cover Design Award for December 2013! What a great way to begin 2014!

Congratulations also to the author, Alison Archer!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats!! Well deserved.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

nice!!! awesome design.


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Congrats Rachel


----------



## Justawriter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats! I can see why it won!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks so much, everyone! It was an unexpected, but very pleasant surprise!

And now I'm basically getting no work done today...


----------



## Callie Ray (Jan 6, 2014)

One of the best covers. Period.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you, Nashira.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Just added some new premade designs (plus will be adding more as time permits):
























New custom designs:


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Sibel! 

New custom designs:
























And new pre-mades!


----------



## Maia Sepp Ross (May 10, 2013)

ruecole said:


> A couple new custom designs:


Just wanted to say that I love love love this design.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Maia! 

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Added some new custom designs to my portfolio:


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Added some new pre-made designs this weekend:













































Plus more on my website:

Littera Designs Pre-Made Covers

Rue


----------



## Bookside Manner (Aug 24, 2013)

I just want to sing your praises. Thanks so much for the recent custom cover you did for me. Very happy with it!


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

Rue, I am trying to find a premade for my teen title Spellfall and have one of your beautiful covers (Unicorn Magic) on my shortlist... blog post here if you're interested:

http://authorselectric.blogspot.co.uk/2014/08/covering-spellfall-katherine-roberts.html

Hope to make a decision this week, so might be in touch soon.


----------



## FAUSGA (Aug 7, 2013)

your work is very nice!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Kelly, you're most welcome! Was glad to work with you on it! 

Katherine, oh, wow! That's quite the history on your book. Let me know if you decide to go with Unicorn Magic for Spellfall. (Though I do have to say Portal is very nice too!) 

FAUSGA, thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Black Friday Pre-made Book Cover Sale Nov 26 - 29! 
30% - 40% off all designs regularly priced $35!
***Discount applied at checkout***

PRE-MADE COVERS $35
Littera Designs Premade Covers

Made with quality, high resolution, fully licensed, royalty free stock images
Commercially licensed fonts
Customizable title, subtitle, and author name
Once purchased, a pre-made cover will be marked "sold" and not made for sale again
Spine and back cover for print can be added at an additional charge

Want to know when I've got new pre-mades available? Join my mailing list!

Available designs (plus more on my website: Littera Designs Premade Covers)















































































































































































































































































































CUSTOM COVERS

I'm currently closed to new clients for custom commissions.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Katherine Roberts (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, I'm still watching this thread! Thank you for the cover sale - I'm heading over to your site to have another look.

Re my book Spellfall, I did love your Unicorn Magic cover but before I made a decision (it always takes me ages) someone else bought it! Maybe it was fate, because this summer I wrote a sequel and it now looks as if there might be four books in the series so I've decided to go for a series design rather than single covers when I refresh the book.


----------



## natashasnow (Apr 16, 2015)

Beautiful designs!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Natasha.  

Katherine, unfortunately some covers get snapped up pretty quickly. If I do anymore unicorn premades, I'll let you know.

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Norman Steele Taylor (Nov 26, 2015)

Awesome collection. Would you happen to have some premade covers for non-fiction niches like self-help, self-improvement, spirituality, etc?


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Norman Steele Taylor said:


> Awesome collection. Would you happen to have some premade covers for non-fiction niches like self-help, self-improvement, spirituality, etc?


Norman, these are my currently available non-fiction designs:

http://litteradesigns.storenvy.com/collections/614254-non-fiction

I added a couple new ones. 

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## Catherine Lea (Jul 16, 2013)

Some fabulous covers here, Rue. I'll put your page into my favourites.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Love my Littera cover for Memories and Matchsticks! 

Final page count for Book #2 coming at you next week. Proofreading right now. Um, as soon as I get out of the Writers' Café.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, Catherine and Gemi! I'll watch for your email next week! 

Quick update:

I'm running a year end clearance sale on my pre-made designs until December 31st. All clearance designs are permanently marked down to $20. If you've had your eye on a design, now's the time to grab it as I will be permanently retiring all clearance designs at the end of the year!

Littera Designs Premade Clearance Sale

Thanks!

Rue


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

I've added some new pre-made designs my site. New designs are an affordable $40!

Littera Designs Premade Book Covers
























































































Also, all clearance designs are marked down to just $20! Grab them before they're gone at the end of the year!

Littera Designs Premade Cover Clearance Sale!


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Just a reminder my year end pre-made cover clearance sale ends Thursday, Dec. 31st!

Plus take an additional 25% off all designs in the store! Just use coupon code *25OFF*!

All clearance designs are now permanently marked down to just $20! If you've had your eye on a design, now is the time to grab it as I will be permanently retiring all clearance designs at the end of the year!

Litter Designs Pre-made Cover Clearance Sale


----------

